# Cost Of Transferring Deeds



## fut1a (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone any idea how much it costs to get deeds transferred? My father has been told by his brother who lives in Italy that the cost would be between £2000 and £6000. I myself find this hard to believe. There was some talk of the plans for the house having to be drawn too, even though the house has been there for decades. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

fut1a said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone any idea how much it costs to get deeds transferred? My father has been told by his brother who lives in Italy that the cost would be between £2000 and £6000. I myself find this hard to believe. There was some talk of the plans for the house having to be drawn too, even though the house has been there for decades.
> 
> Thanks in advance


you need to use a notary and the notary will only work on property properly and legally registered.. meaning that what you have been told may well be true.. an old house will need nowadays a complete set of drawings showing the status of each room and if its habitable,, an energy certificate... an certificate showing all services are properly installed and the list goes on.. should anything have been changed since 1967 it will have to have been done to norm or pulled down.. and if it was registered as a rural building before instead of a house it will need to be re registered .. all will prove to be costly and you will need a good amoiunt of local help... i would trust your dads brother if he is still in italay as he seems to know best


----------

